# Grey Knight Books



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I have only read the Hammer of Daemons. I think i made a thread about it sometime ago. However, I am still at large with speculation if the other Grey Knight books are any good. Hammer of Daemons was just so good, I don't want the others to dissapoint me. So for all you who have read them please give me some insight on what you thought. I really don't care if you put any spoilers. I only want to know because there are so much more i can read if they just aren't not worth it.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

to be fair, hammer of daemons isnt the bets of the trilogy. the first book is fantastic, some great "movie" moments that i wont say for fear of spoiling it for you  
The second book is a bit slow to get going, but it REALLY gets going! 

BoW- John


----------



## ChaplinWhulfgar (May 9, 2008)

These are definitely good books better then the soul drinkers by far.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

aye, the soul drinker books arnt that great. Although Hellforged isnt too bad. 

BoW- John


----------



## The Hellforger (Jul 6, 2009)

idk maybe its my affiliation with the daemon hunters but other than gaunts ghost i believe they are the best books put out by BL


----------



## Son of Russ (Jun 1, 2009)

I am currently reading the GK Omnibus and so far it is pretty good. I actually enjoyed reading the SoulDrinkers series, although Gaunts Ghost Series is far more entertaining to me than the SD series...And so far the Grey Knights are much better than the SDs...so in my opinion READ the Grey Knights...it is worth it!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i liked all the gk and soul drinker novels, but by far the best have been the horus hersey novels and the word bearer series. just sayin is all.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

i thought the first GK book was amazing. the second kinda blew. the third i found to be tolerable. if i had to give any advice, the first book is the only one really worth reading.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

2/3 of the way through the GK omnibus, just began the third book. I've honestly enjoyed these ase a whole more than most of the other omnibuses I've read so far, and that's almost all of them. I def suggest getting the rest!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The first Grey Knights book is definitely the best, Justicar Tancred was great. Plus the scene where Tzeentch speaks to his Daemons is amazing.

The second was good but takes a bit before it gets good, I liked Magos Antigonus and Saphentis.

I thought the third was on par with the first, Duke Venalitor was my favourite. Just wished he had lived on. But the ending with Razaezel failing Tzeentch and screaming was epic.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

just began Grey Knights, looking forward to the trilogy.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree about the first book (Grey Knights' been the best of the three, with 'Dark Adeptus' a close second and 'Hammer of Daemons' a distant third....imo anyway.

I was just happy the GK's got some time invested in them.


----------



## Boganius Maximal (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive read the trilogy and I think its an amazing read. Any slow bits are more than made up for with all the action scenes that are generously spread through the series


----------

